

Drop the Degree Requirement: Better Ways to Evaluate Developers - mwsherman
http://blog.careers.stackoverflow.com/2013/09/09/drop-the-degree-requirement-3-better-ways-to-evaluate-developers/

======
lutusp
The only reason for a degree requirement is that it simplifies the employment
process. Everything after that is downhill. Has anyone noticed that most
stellar entrepreneurs are dropouts of one kind or another -- a list including
Steve Jobs, Bill Gates, and Richard Branson?

